# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  LG Wing, dual screen smartphone, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - LG Electronics

Home page - lg.com/us/mobile-phones/wing-5g

LG Wing on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

LG Wing hands-on: really flipping fun

Sep 18, 2020




> The LG Wing might be the wildest looking smartphone of 2020. With a swiveling screen that reveals a secondary display underneath, there’s lots of different ways to use it. Check out how it works in action with our hands on.


"LG Wing hands-on: it’s weird, but it works"
Surprisingly thin and surprisingly fun to use

by Chaim Gartenberg
September 18, 2020

"The LG Wing gets a $999 price and October 15th release date on Verizon"
LG’s wild sliding phone won’t be cheap

by Chaim Gartenberg
September 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

LG Wing 5G hands-on: Surprisingly practical

Oct 2, 2020




> When it comes to offering more screen real estate on a smartphone, manufacturers have two options: either go with a flexible display à la Samsung’s Galaxy Z Fold 2, or attach a secondary screen like the LG Velvet. While the latter is obviously the easier (and cheaper) option, both implementations have a common problem: multi-tasking only works well when both apps are in portrait orientation, due to the design of most apps. 
> 
> This can be a big problem. If I watch YouTube and Netflix videos in landscape, but then load Twitter or Facebook on the bottom half of the phone, these would be stretched wide, making it difficult to read text or view images. This is where the LG Wing 5G’s bizarre swivel-screen design comes in, and having used a pre-production unit for about a week (and having used both the Velvet and the Galaxy Fold), this is by far my favorite multi-screen phone yet.

----------

